# What to do with left over chocolate fountain...



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

So far the most imaginative thing i can think of is to use the left over chocolate to make cornflake/rice crispy cakes.  Last week i ended up make 24!  i'm still eating them now  

George x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

You could make some honeycomb and cover it in the choc. Otherwise you can just keep it in an airtight container in a cool place until you want to use it again. Should have a shelf life of approx 6 months, longer if it's dark choc.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Cath mmmm honeycomb my DH loves that, maybe i'll try it next time


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Mmmmm chocolate fountain


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Bath in it.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

bath sounds a great idea. Or you could try a massage, the cocoa butter is really good for your skin (not so good if it's a choc with veg fat though   )


----------

